# Winter Trapping Sets



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I have about 10 coil springs set. They are all set on trails that are being used by *****(or have tracks on them). In november we were catching goo ***** using this tecnique but now come very cold weather and snow i havent caught one. I have moved all my traps twice but still no sign. I am stil seein a few fresh tracks here and there. Do u reccomend i start using different sets suck as bucket sets using like fish for baits or like cubby sets using **** lure and fish or what? Live traps maybe? What i am really wondering is if i need to go to baited traps?Or do i just need to move them to a different place. Right now i am next to the river in some cornfields with the woods running along the river and my traps are in the woods right next to the river.Plz help me out!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

When the weather gets cold with snow the ***** tend not to move too much. I have had success this time of year trapping in or around abandon houses/buildings or in barns with hay and bails. Most of the ***** will not travel far from these places when the weather turns cold and there is snow on the ground. A few warm days in a row and they will move.


----------

